# Reloading ?



## 325 WSM (Jul 16, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys might help save me some time and ammo. I'm reloading a 30/06 for a friend. I will be using IMR 4350 and Barnes TSX 150 gr. as that is what he bought. Does anyone have a load that they already use like this. I reload mine with 165 gr. So to avoid excess ammo at the range to find the right load, if someone already has one I would appreciate it. Thank you!!


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

It was for 223 and not 3006, but I tried to find a good politically correct load(no lead) for an AR and had no luck with Barnes triple shocks. The best it would do is about 1.5" at 100 yards in several guns that shoot other bullets well. We have those ugly condors in the North Kaibab, and that is where I was going to use them. I spent a lot of money trying to get those stupid bullets to work. They sure do cost a lot for an unstable bullet IMHO. With that said, they like to jump. Seat them off the lands .
050. Also, they need faster twist rates because they are longer. If you 06 shoots 180gn lead cores good, it may not stablize 180 barnes Triple shocks. You may have to drop to the 150 gn or even 130gn.

Good luck


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

It is best to buy a manual and slect a starting load for the powder and bullet weight you want.
What works in my rifle may not work in yours.

 Al


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

325 WSM
Give this a try - http://www.reloadersnest.com/query_bw.a ... Weight=150 
I have had good luck with recipes from this site, the users seem knowledgeable.


----------

